# Cedar swamp hunting



## 11394 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here in northern michigan I have hunted 2 swamps. One being about 1 two 2 miles wide varing to about 6 miles long. All sorounded by hardwoods. I can hunt here and see deer just about all times of the day. The other one is 1 to 3 miles wide varing and about 8 miles long. this one on the north side has a lake, to the east and west residentual, to the south hardwoods. The swamp is disected from east to west by an old railway bed. To the south of the bed you can hunt most times of the day and see deer. To the north you'll see lots of different sign but rarely see a deer. BUT what you see is big bucks. But to see them you got to get in your stand about 2 hours before sunrise. You can usually guaranteed if you don't see one during the first hour of light, you won't see one for entire day. The average buck in here is usually a big 8 or a 10, once in a while a 12. Heard of bigger, but haven't seen one bigger myself. Another story of how two closely related terrains with different outlaying terrains dictate the hunting of the interior.


----------

